# Lost Charms?



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

IDK what I did, but when I hover over my bottom right corner, I'm not getting the Settings charm that slides out from the right anymore... and when I click, the screen just blinks? Also, when I hover over the bottom left corner, I don't get the Start charm popping out, but when I click it does take me to the Start screen. From the Start screen though, when I click Desktop, it doesn't take me to the desktop. It pops up a bar giving the the options to Unpin from Start, and Smaller (to decrease the size of the icon on the start page). 

Any idea what I did or how to get it back to normal? even restarting didn't fix it...


----------



## martezj (May 26, 2012)

You can try these steps posted on the Microsoft forum. :grin:

Edit: If that doesn't work then let me know and we will try something else.


----------

